# Banana Peppers stuffed with fajita grilles chicken & che



## brianj517 (Jul 14, 2005)

The other night I tried an experiment that turned out pretty well...

My smoker was all fired up to do some wings that I planned to take to work for lunch the next day, and while I was waiting I decided to pick a few banana peppers from the abundant supply in my garden, just to munch on. 

There was some left over bonless/skinless chicken breasts from the fajitas I prepared for my wife the day before. On a whim, I chopped up the chicken and added some mexican blend shredded cheese (Sargento brand) and stuffed the mixture into a half dozen of my hollowed out peppers. Then I secured the top on with two criss-crossed toothpicks and tossed 'em on the top rack. I chose the top, simply because the wings had a long way to go, and I was concerned that any drippings might not be fully heat sterilized. 

Anyhow, the chicken in the peppers was already cooked, so I let 'em sit for about 45 minutes or so, to gain some smoke flavor and melt the cheese.

This was really a last minute, "seat of the pants" experiment, but the end result was very tasy. I think that they'd be good with sausage, too. Perhaps I'll try that next...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 14, 2005)

Sounds pretty good to me, Brian!  I've never tried sweet peppers like Bananas.  I have a pepper garden as well............usually the Bananas never make to the fridge before I've devoured them!  LOL!

Jeff


----------

